# Soundproggy für eigenen Soundtrack



## Kevkong (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,
ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich verschiedene Musikinstrumente imitieren kann, sozusagen sowas wie ein Keyboard nur fürn PC .....


Wenn jemand n gutes Kennt, dann soll er bitte bescheid sagen !


----------



## Mythos007 (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Kevkong,

schau Dir mal folgende Links etwas genauer an... vielleicht
ist ja schon etwas passendes für Dich dabei... bis dann dann M.


Propellerheads - Reason
FL Studios - Fruitiloops


----------

